# Juicy Couture Carrier OK size?



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

The juicy carriers are 12-13"... I believe. Is this a decent size if Molly is about 9" from neck to base of tail? She often like curling up, but not sure. Anyone have one for their baby?

I bought a PETote Bali 2 bag from Petco.com and its 16" and seems a bit too large.

Let me know what y'all think.

Thanks,
mm


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

It will be a little small.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

How old is your puppy? I think it may depend on how large (tall) she is. My puppy is 8 inches long and 8 inches tall and she fits in there just fine. She likes small, confined spaces. Neimans has a wonderful return policy so you could order the bag, see if it will work and then send it back if it doesn't. I wouldn't recommend purchasing one on e-bay as most of what you see listed are fakes.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Izzy's bag is the larger 15 inches and it seems perfect for her. I don't know that I would have wanted to go smaller. Good luck.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

i got the smaller bag for l.e. and although she fit in it, it was a bit small for her to lay down and sleep in. i returned it because l.e. is still growing and i didn't want her to be cramped. i would love to get her the larger one, but they are pretty hard to find, especially authentic ones.


----------

